
Apply HN: Morphic Footwear – Morphing Shoes: Fight, Flight, and Delight Modes - _AllisonMobley
<i>Batteries in sole supply power and charge overnight via mini usb<p></i><i>App for manual control, automatic controls as follows: Take fight stance for fight mode, start running for flight mode, take weight off soles for Delight Mode.<p></i><i></i>Calculates user traction and current terrain type in real time, deploying cleats when beneficial.<p>Fight Mode: Laces tighten, plates in shoe hardened via application of current.<p>Flight Mode: Laces tighten, plates relaxed by withdrawal of current.<p>Delight Mode: Laces loosen, plates relaxed.<p><i></i>*Other Modes<p>Work Mode(Office)
Work Mode(Labor)
Dance Mode
======
ryporter
Sounds very gimmicky. What have you done to validate the market for this
product?

Also, what relevant design and manufacturing experience do you have?

